# Φωτογράφοι στα σίδερα



## anef (May 10, 2009)

Από το tvxs: έλληνας φωτογράφος βρέθηκε στη φυλακή στην Αγγλία επειδή φωτογράφισε μια κοπέλα στο μετρό (γράφει 'κοριτσάκι' στο Tvxs, επειδή όμως έχω διαβάσει περισσότερα αλλού, το 'κοριτσάκι' ήταν γύρω στα 17 απ' ότι λέει ο φωτογράφος, αν και λίγη σημασία έχει). 
Κατανοητός ο φόβος λόγω των κρουσμάτων παιδεραστίας, αλλά το πράγμα παρατράβηξε τα τελευταία χρόνια.

Το άλλο ανησυχητικό είναι ότι πια σχεδόν απαγορεύεται να τραβάς φωτογραφίες αστυνομικών ακόμα κι αν είσαι επαγγελματίας φωτογράφος (για να μην τις πάρουν, λέει, οι τρομοκράτες, και βάλε με το νου σου τι θα τις κάνουν). Πάλι εκνευρίστηκα Κυριακάτικα!


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2009)

Οι καινούργιες ψηφιακές φωτογραφικές μηχανές θα κυκλοφορούν με λειτουργία που θα βάζει αυτόματα μωσαϊκό στο πρόσωπο του κάθε ένστολου. Οι αστυνομικοί που θα φωτογραφίζονται έτσι θα είναι γνωστοί σαν «μωσαϊκός νόμος».


----------



## SBE (May 11, 2009)

Οι κανονισμοί για ΗΒ συνοπτικά εδώ και από το λινκ νομίζω ότι κάτι δεν πήγε καλά στην περίπτωσή του συγκεκριμένου και μάλλον το σημαντικότερο ήταν ότι δεν ήξερε τα δικαιώματά του- έπρεπε αμέσως να ζητήσει διερμηνέα (ακόμα κι αν πίστευε ότι δεν τον χρειαζόταν) και δικηγόρο. Δεν κάνεις συζήτηση με την αστυνομία, ειδικά μετά από καταγγελία, δεν πρόκειται να αποφασίσουν ότι είσαι καλό παιδί και να σε αφήσουν να φύγεις άμα έχει πάρει μπρος η διαδικασία. 

Τώρα, κάτι άλλο που δεν το καταλαβαίνουν οι περισσότεροι έλληνες και κυρίως οι τουρίστες είναι ότι αυτό που αυτόν νομίζει ότι ήταν ευγενική συνομιλία με τη μητέρα της μικρής, για τη μητέρα ήταν ένας αγριάνθρωπος τουρκαλβανοσκοπιανός -άφησα κανέναν απ'έξω;- που μίλαγε ακαταλαβίστικα και μάλλον ήταν τρομοκράτης μουσουλμάνος και δεν ζήτησε 1500 συγγνώμη με ανάλογη ταπεινότητα. 

Από αυτά που λέει ότι κατηγορείται, προκειται για κατηγορία παρενόχλησης, κι όπως λέει και το λινκ που έστειλα, παρενόχληση είναι αν επαναλάβεις την πράξη- δηλαδή έβγαλε πολλές φωτογραφίες της μικρής. Με έναν καλό δικηγόρο τη γλυτώνει πάντως. Αλλά πιθανόν να μην είναι τόσο ξεκάθαρα αθώος όσο λέει. 

ΥΓ Δεν θεωρώ την παιδεραστία δικαιολογία για να μην βγάζει κανείς φωτογραφίες ανηλίκων σε δημόσιους χώρους, στο σχολείο, στις σχολικές γιορτές (που κάποιοι τρελλοί γονείς απαγορεύουν στους άλλους γονείς να βγάζουν φωτογραφία όλη την τάξη, δηλαδή τα παιδάκια θα έχουν στο μέλλον σχολικό άλμπουμ με πιξελαρισμένους τους συμμαθητές). Βεβαίως δεν θεωρώ ότι ο κίνδυνος της παιδεραστίας είναι τόσο μεγάλος όσο λένε τα ΜΜΕ, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα. Πριν μερικά χρόνια ένας κωμικός είχε αστειευτεί ότι αυτοί που ανησυχούν για τους παιδεραστές έχουν πολύ μεγάλη ιδέα για τα παιδιά τους και κόντεψαν να τον λυντσάρουν- αλλά δε νομίζω να είχε άδικο.


----------



## anef (May 11, 2009)

Νομίζω πως κανένας από μας δεν ξέρει όλα τα δικαιώματά του σε κάθε δεδομένη στιγμή. Ο συγκεκριμένος (και δεν είναι ο μόνος, ας το 'χουμε κι αυτό υπόψη) ακολούθησε τη συνήθη πρακτική των φωτογράφων δρόμου σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, ζήτησε ευγενικά συγνώμη και έσβησε τις φωτογραφίες μπροστά στη μητέρα. 

Μια κοινωνία όμως που θεωρεί ότι όποιος φωτογραφίζει ή κρατάει σακίδιο είναι τρομοκράτης ή παιδεραστής ή δεν ξέρω και γω τι άλλο, έχει πρόβλημα, έτσι δεν είναι;
Αυτός ο φωτογράφος κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα αθωωθεί. Εντωμεταξύ όμως θα έχει περάσει μια ιδιαίτερα τραυματική εμπειρία (στη φυλακή ήταν στην απομόνωση!!), θα αναγκαστεί να ταξιδέψει στην Αγγλία ξανά με δικά του έξοδα κλπ. κλπ. Κι αυτό γιατί έκανε ό,τι κάνουν εκατομμύρια φωτογράφοι δρόμου σ' όλο τον κόσμο, σε μια χώρα που κάθε σου βήμα παρακολουθείται από εκατομμύρια κάμερες. Έλεος!

Παρόμοια, αν και λιγότερο τραυματική, εμπειρία έχει περάσει ένα ζευγάρι φίλων μου που, σαν ανυποψίαστοι τουρίστες κι αυτοί, έβγαλαν φωτογραφίες παιδιών στο προαύλιο ενός σχολείου για να αποτυπώσουν το "πολυπολιτισμικό" Λονδίνο (που βέβαια αγνοεί ότι σε άλλους, μακρινούς, εξωτικούς πολιτισμούς, η φωτογράφηση παιδιών δεν θεωρείται έγκλημα). Τους σταμάτησε δασκάλα ή υπάλληλος του σχολείου με τη λέξη 'freeze' σαν να ήταν εγκληματίες, τους πήραν όλο το φιλμ και γενικά τους εξευτέλισαν μπροστά στα άναυδα παιδάκια. Οι φίλοι μου έστειλαν γράμματα διαμαρτυρίας στο δήμο και τη διευθύντρια του σχολείου, αλλά απάντηση δεν πήραν...


----------



## Zazula (May 11, 2009)

http://www.digitalphotographer.com.ph/forum/showthread.php?t=19502


----------



## curry (May 11, 2009)

Αναλόγως στην Γερμανία τραβήξαμε φωτό κάτι χαριτωμένα παιδάκια σε έναν παιδικό σταθμό - τα οποία το χάρηκαν και πόζαραν μάλιστα! Ο νηπιαγωγός βγήκε έξω εντελώς ζεματισμένος (εμείς είχαμε ήδη απομακρυνθεί) και ζήτησε ευγενικά να σβηστούν οι φωτό - το φιλμ ήταν αναλογικό άρα αδύνατο να σβηστεί το οτιδήποτε. Προφανώς λόγω του φύλου μας (κορίτσια) δεν έγινε τίποτα παραπάνω, ζητήσαμε συγγνώμη και φύγαμε. 
Αυτό που σκεφτήκαμε ήταν, μα πόση τρομοκρατία, πια; Έχουν φρικάρει τον κόσμο. Καταλαβαίνω ότι ο νηπιαγωγός μπορεί να άκουγε τον εξάψαλμο από τους γονείς των παιδιών, αλλά νισάφι πια με την πολιτική ορθότητα. Τι στο διάολο, ημίγυμνα ήταν τα παιδάκια που τραβήξαμε; Έτσι που το πάνε, στο τέλος θα κάνουν π.χ. ειδικές παραλίες για παιδάκια, για να μην τα βλέπει κανένας γυμνά ή με τα μαγιό τους - ή μπορεί κάλλιστα να θεωρηθεί ότι τα παιδιά για να προστατευτούν δεν πρέπει να πάνε στην παραλία παρά μόνο αφού ενηλικιωθούν...
Και στο τέλος, φτιάχνουμε ωραιότατα παιδιά-ζόμπι, μεγαλωμένα σε γυάλινα κλουβιά, που δεν παίζουν στον δρόμο, δεν πάνε μόνα τους στο σχολείο, δεν κάνουν ρούπι αν δεν έχουν κινητό από το νηπιαγωγείο για να ελέγχουν οι τρομοκρατημένοι γονείς την κάθε τους κίνηση. Οι γονείς, που εκτός από τις αμέτρητες υποχρεώσεις τους, έχουν αναλάβει και τον ρόλο του δεσμοφύλακα πιο έντονα από κάθε άλλη φορά στη σύγχρονη εποχή. Αυτή η αντιμετώπιση δεν έχει συνέπειες στην κοινωνικοποίηση του παιδιού, στην εξέλιξη της ωρίμανσής του, στην ανάπτυξη της κριτικής του ικανότητας; Όλα αυτά δεν έχουν συνέπειες στην ψυχική υγεία των γονιών; Αναρωτιέμαι...
Δεν λέω να μην είναι υποψιασμένοι οι γονείς, ούτε να μην λαμβάνονται μέτρα σε εθνικό ή παγκόσμιο επίπεδο για την προστασία των παιδιών... όμως, άλλο τα μέτρα και άλλο το μέτρο. Κι όταν χάνεται το μέτρο, χάνεται και το νόημα...


----------



## Ambrose (May 11, 2009)

Ο φόβος φυλάει τα έρμα.


----------



## Elsa (May 11, 2009)

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα, Curry. Μπορεί σαν γονιός να έχω τις αγωνίες μου και τα άγχη μου αλλά όλη αυτή η υστερία μου φαίνεται και κάπως υποκριτική. 
Αλίμονο, αν αρχίσουν τις κατ΄οίκον έρευνες, με βλέπω πίσω από τα σίδερα! Έχω άπειρες φωτογραφίες και βίντεο από τις σχολικές γιορτές των παιδιών μου όπου -προφανώς- απεικονίζονται και όλοι οι συμμαθητές τους! 
Όταν πρωτοδιάβασα για το περιστατικό (κυκλοφορεί εδώ και λίγο καιρό με ηλεμήνυμα) ομολογώ οτι δεν το πίστεψα. Ειδικά για την Αγγλία, που έχει τέτοια παράδοση στην φωτογραφία. (Έχω την αίσθηση οτι πρέπει να είναι -αναλογικά- η χώρα με τους περισσότερους ερασιτέχνες φωτογράφους). Δυστυχώς όμως, είναι αλήθεια. 
Από ότι φαίνεται υπάρχουν και άλλα τέτοια περιστατικά, και όχι μόνο στην Αγγλία. Κάποιοι «φωτογράφοι δρόμου» έχουν αναγκαστεί πλέον να «στήνουν» τις φωτογραφίες τους με ανθρώπους τους οποίους πληρώνουν ώστε να εξασφαλίζουν την συναίνεσή τους.
Στα διάφορα φωτογραφικά sites και φόρουμ το θέμα συζητιέται πολύ. Δείτε εδώ μια ανάλογη περίπτωση με φωτογράφιση αστυνομικού.

Από εδώ, μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε ένα pdf με τίτλο UK Photographers Rights, από εδώ ένα αντίστοιχο για την Αμερική και εδώ να δείτε τι ισχύει στην Αυστραλία.


----------



## SBE (May 12, 2009)

Σχετικά με τα δικαιώματα: το δικαίωμα να ζητήσεις διερμηνέα και να επικοινωνήσεις με το προξενείο σου το έχεις παντού, πόσο μάλλον σε ταξίδια εντός ΕΕ. Αν σε συλλάβουν στο Αφγανιστάν βέβαια ίσως θεωρηθεί περιττό και βρεθείς στην Κούβα με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες. 
Τώρα, αυτό που περιγράφει στο γράμμα του για το ότι του πήραν το ρολόι και τη ζώνη κλπ αυτά είναι τυποποιημένες διαδικασίες, οι αστυνομικοί δεν ξεχωρίζουν αν σε πιάσανε για ένοπλη ληστεία ή για παράνομο παρκάρισμα (λέμε τώρα). Δηλαδή δεν είχε καμιά ιδιαίτερα σκληρή μεταχείριση. Όσο για την απομόνωση που λέει, θα προτιμούσε να τον βάζανε παρέα με τον Τζάκ τον Αντεροβγάλτη και με κανέναν παιδεραστή (κανονικό) που άμα λάχει προτιμάει και μεγάλα παιδιά; Χώρια που μπορεί να ήταν ο μόνος κρατούμενος. Αυτά που λέει ότι τον κράτησαν χωρίς να του απαγγείλουν κατηγορία κλπ είναι απλά οι διαφορές μεταξύ Ελλάδας και ΗΒ, δεν χρειάζεται να σου απαγγελθεί κατηγορία αμέσως για να σε φυλακίσουν, δεν χρειάζεται να σου πουν γιατί σε έχουν συλλάβει (τα αντιτρομοκρατικά μέτρα!) κι ένα σωρό άλλες διαφορές. 
Το πρόβλημα ήταν ότι οι αστυνομικοί αποφάσισαν να τον κρατήσουν όλη νύχτα, θα περίμενα απλά να πάρουν στοιχεία και να τον διώξουν μέχρι να παρουσιαστεί στο δικαστήριο. Αλλά τον είδαν ξένο και ... φοβήθηκαν. 

τώρα στο θέμα της φωτογράφησης σε δημόσιο χώρο, στην Αγγλία μπορείς να φωτογραφίσεις και ανθρώπους κάθε ηλικίας, και αστυνομικούς και απ' όλα. Αλλά τα τελευταία χρόνια η αστυνομία διακριτικά και υπόγεια παρενοχλεί τους φωτογράφους- βεβαίως είχα διαβάσει ότι ήταν πρόθυμοι να πουλήσουν άδειες φωτογράφησης για το κέντρο του Λονδίνου σε ντόπιους και τουρίστες (όλα καταλήγουν στο παραδάκι). 
Σχετικά με την παιδεραστία και πώς έχει γίνει πια μέσο για ακόμα μεγαλύτερη καταπάτηση των δικαιωμάτων μας, τα παραδείγματα πολλά. όποιος έχει πρόσβαση σε βιβλιοθήκη ας δει εδώ κι εδώ (παλιότερη εκδοχή του ίδιου άρθρου). Όποιος είχε τη φαεινή ιδέα να βάλει την παιδεραστία στο κόλπο ήταν μεγαλοφυΐα- τώρα άμα πεις καμιά κουβέντα σε βγάζουν ύποπτο παιδεραστίας ή φιλικά προσκειμενο και άντε να πούμε ότι σαν ύποπτος τρομοκρατίας ή με φιλική στάση προς την ιδεολογία των τρομοκρατών έχεις και κάποια αίγλη, αλλά σαν παιδεραστής δεν τη γλυτώνεις με τίποτα. 
Έχω κάτι φίλους λογικότατους και μορφωμένους που γενικά δεν παίρνουν τοις μετρητοίς την τρομοπροπαγάνδα, αλλά έχουν ένα γιο δέκα ετών και τελευταία μου έλεγαν κάτι παρανοϊκά για το πώς φοβούνται για το παιδί τους μην το παρενοχλήσει κανένας. Ακόμα κι αυτοί! Το παιδί τους παρεμπιπτόντως είναι ακοινώνητο, δηλαδή επικοινωνεί μια χαρά με τους συνομηλίκους αλλά με τους μεγάλους είναι επιφυλακτικό σε βαθμό που εμποδίζει τη συνεννόηση- αν δηλαδή ο μικρός χαθεί μια μέρα στο δρόμο πάει, δεν θα μπορεί να ρωτήσει κανέναν περαστικό.


----------

